# Aviary Wire Advice



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello! I am currently working on purchasing the building supplies for my Aviary which is being built next week sometime between Wednesday and Friday. In doing so I never knew there were so many options for wire. I wanted to put a note out to this expert group of people, if you put in an aviary what size and type of wire did you use, where did you purchase it and do you like it, would you do it differently? It has to be Raccoon proof of course

I appreciate any advice you may have! Thank you so much!


Cheryl

The link to my Facebook Aviary photos (keep on checking back)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=230904&id=640866498&l=d05d1a9c26
____________________________________________________________
Cheryl 
A Reiki Master - www.cheryldickinson.com
A MickaCoo Volunteer - www.MickaCoo.org
A King Pigeon Rescuer - http://cheryldickinson.com/kings.htm


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Use hardware cloth on the aviary, not chicken wire. You can get it at Lowe's/Home Depot/Tractor Supply/and probably any local hardware store. The lower the gauge the stiffer and better it is. I think most places carry 23 gauge which is pretty plyable, I would say 19 gauge and lower is desirable. Not sure on what the budget is for this project, but if you can afford it I would go with expanded steel, especially if you know somebody that is a good welder. Nothing will be getting through that.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

1/2 inch hardware cloth .. it's a real pain in the posterior to work with .. very stiff and strong, but it's worth it in the end run. Fencing department of Lowe's or Home Depot.

Terry


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you Matt and Terry!!!!!!!! Is the hardware cloth better than galvenized 1/2 wire? DO you know if it comes in a silvery color over green?

Thanks again!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

chezd3 said:


> Thank you Matt and Terry!!!!!!!! Is the hardware cloth better than galvenized 1/2 wire? DO you know if it comes in a silvery color over green?
> 
> Thanks again!!


I'm pretty sure it is the same meaning that 1/2 inch hardware cloth IS galvanized wire .. you CAN get it in colors via vinyl covering .. WOW .. significant extra expense for the vinyl over the wire. Unless you just won the lottery (in which case, please call me ASAP to hit you up for a donation .. ) just go with the 1/2 inch galvanized wire .. AKA ..hardware cloth.

Terry


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

If you want to see through the hardware cloth you can always paint it..dark colors reduce the glare of the galvanized wire..make sit easier to see through.


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Terry  No I just meant silvery color aka galvanized, I do play lotto and I will be sure to give you a BIG donation when I win! Thanks for all your great advice! Soon I can take in some more pigeons which are falling from the sky around here! We are in need of good adopters.


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi! I did round one of my Aviary building supplies today and went with the 1/2 inch galvenized hardware cloth!

One more shopping load on Tuesday and the work begins on Wednesday. Hope to go tomorrow and order the Pea Gravel


----------

